# Trojaner verlangt Geld für Startseite!



## Anonymous (28 September 2004)

Startseite freikaufen!

"Wenn Sie Ihre Starseite wieder herstellen wollen geben Sie Im unteren Fenster bitte 3X ok ein."



http://www.p......de/deinstallation2.html
(ACHTUNG DIALER!!)

Ich bin Sprachlos erstaunt über diese Frechheit und habe Anzeige erstattet

_url editiert , siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## scrat007 (28 September 2004)

Das müßte doch eigentlich Computersabotage sein, oder? Und über den Dailer müßte sich ja herausfinden lassen wer der Nutznießer ist, sofern er es noch zugibt.


----------



## Stalker2002 (28 September 2004)

Mal wieder eine Harte Nummer aus dem Hause MD.
Wen hast du dafür eigentlich angezeigt?
Global-Netcom (B.S, aka Tanjas kleine Schwester) als Dialeranbieter oder Universal-Boards (M.D. aka Super-Mario) als "Inhalteanbieter"?
Letzterer wäre hier der passende Adressat für richtig viel Stress.
Anyway, der Granateinschlag für diese Frechheit wird so oder so in der Schwanthalerstraße erfolgen.

MfG
L.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 September 2004)

Ihr seht das alles viel zu eng 


> Unser Tool ist 100% legal und seriös und bekannt aus Film & Fernsehen.
> Sogar Planetopia war so sehr interessiert, dass Sie über unser Tool ausführlich berichteten.


so kann man das auch auslegen... (as seen on TV )   

cp


----------



## technofreak (28 September 2004)

Typisches Markenzeichen der Branche, man steht auf Kriegsfuss mit der Rechtschreibung 
nicht mal in der Überschrift geht´s ohne Fehler


----------



## Bremsklotz (28 September 2004)

Ei, es steht doch deutlich da:

Die "STARSEITE" wieder herstellen, nicht zu verwechseln mit der Startseite.
 

Was immer dann auch als "STARSEITE" erscheinen wird!!!


----------



## Dino (28 September 2004)

Wenn es denn heute Mittag noch so war, inzwischen hat man das "t" eingefügt. Liest man hier mit, um sich die Rechtschreibung korrigieren zu lassen?   

Ich nehme mal an, dass es sich mehr oder weniger schlicht um eine Provokation handelt, die (u.a.) in Richtung dieses Forums zielt. Motto: Mal sehen, wie lange es dauert, bis man drauf stößt und drüber herfällt.


----------



## technofreak (28 September 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es denn heute Mittag noch so war, inzwischen hat man das "t" eingefügt. Liest man hier mit, um sich die Rechtschreibung korrigieren zu lassen?


ganz offensichtlich, man hat sogar selbstständig weitere  Fehler gefunden, bravo , Glückwunsch! 
 wer hat denn geholfen , der Kleine  aus der Grundschule   :rotfl: 

wir machen jetzt ein Ratespiel wie bei 9Live , wer findet die Unterschiede


----------



## dvill (28 September 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat denn geholfen , der Kleine  aus der Grundschule   :rotfl:


Oder der Große aus Guantanamo?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## A John (28 September 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Dino schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht hat ers sich zusätzlich auch "gut nachbarlichen" Rechtsrat geholt. Nachdem der Nachbar von seinem Kurzurlaub auf Kuba wieder on Board ist.  :bandit 

Statt "OK" nur noch:
Datei/Projekt nicht gefunden ! (soft/other/gn.exe)

Gruss A. John


----------

